# Current USA Satellite Plus PRO



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Is anyone out there using this light and would you purchase it again or wait for the finnex planted plus 24/7 at half the price? Also has anyone get par data for the Satellite Plus Pro?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks like a 6,500k version of the ecoxotic (rebrand). Par values should be similar:
http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/E_Series_Technical-Specification.jpg

Bump: Here it is:
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/537/P0j7CI.jpg


----------



## SilverGSX (Jan 20, 2015)

This light is insanely bright and infinitely adjustable. 

I wouldn't hesitate to spend the money on it, and if you do a little digging you can find good deals on it.

I was able to get my 24" Satellite+ PRO for less than $145. 

Built in timer, bunch of preset lighting conditions, dynamic modes, ridiculous PAR.

Wouldn't think twice, and I was on the fence between a planted + and this guy.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't own one personally but I sure wish I did/could afford one. 
Here's the PAR data straight from the horse's mouth.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=379417


----------



## SilverGSX (Jan 20, 2015)

That PAR data is for the Satellite LED+. The LED+ Pro is a whole different beast.

They list the comparison data on a spreadsheet PDF on Current's website.

at 12" the PAR comparison is:

Satellite LED + 36
Satellite LED + Pro 100+


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

You shouldn't compare the SAT+ Pro to the Planted+ 24/7 AT ALL. One is completely controllable, the other is not. You can't change the 24/7 par values or time windows. The SAT+ PRO can be controlled much more. Everyone who owns one knows they are top notch and amazing. They are great lights. Price aside, it is hands down better than the 24/7 pending huge overhauls pre-release.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Agreed. The Finnex 24/7 is better placed against the regular Sat+, although it has higher PAR and a built-in "fixed schedule" 24/7 mode. If you're expecting a customizable day/night program you'll be disappointed by the 24/7. It really works more like a "dynamic mode", like the storm feature, it just happens to have a really long program.

This makes sense when you consider the 24/7 is price comparable to the Sat+, and substantially cheaper the Sat+ pro. 

The Finnex Elite (briefly announced, but no market ETA) is what I would expect to be more feature-comparable to the Sat+ Pro. However, that's fairly speculative as there's very little info out there about this fixture...


----------



## adamfish (Feb 3, 2015)

If you have an abundance of extra fixtures and doo-dad lights like me you can time them to come on at different times, increasing brightness.

Cheap way of getting almost the same thing, if you have the stuff lying around like I do.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I already run a planted plus fixture on this tank the depth is 18" from the substrate im looking for high light. Would you suggest this light in addition to my current set up? Or would this just be way too much light on this tank?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

The Sat+ Pro is dimmable, so you can always adjust it to correct for there being too much light...

Running both full blast? Probably a bit much depending on how far you space them from each other. But you should be able to turn the Sat+ Pro down a bit, and end up in a range somewhere in "high but not too high"...

Bump: Btw, I found this image out on the web with Sat+ Pro PAR data...

http://imgur.com/BXbbg3n

Summary of on-center PAR vs depth:

12" - 103
16" - 75 
24" - 44

The graph also has numbers for various offsets..


----------



## vilenarios (Jan 28, 2015)

These lights definitely look awesome. Im really on the fence between the Satellite Plus Pro, Ecoxotic E-Series or a BML Dutch for my new ADA 90P setup. 

I think a single 36 inch BML Dutch XB series would work, but it is missing the configuration options the E-Series/Satellite have, and the BML controller is another 100 bucks and is pretty fugly...

But I think I would have to get 2 E-Series/Satellites for adequate coverage/par through the whole tank, which would also make it around 500 for both lights at least.

I never figured purchasing fish tank gear would stress me out so much!!


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I am good friends with my LFS owner and he let me pay half now and half later for the 36" model. He was only priced 20$ above amazon so not a bad deal. I will give updates as to how my plants react.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive had the light about 3 days now and my rotala stems leaves and all are turning red, my Limnophila aromatica is coloring up nicely, as well as the ludwigia senegalensis. So far Im impressed. There will be pictures in the following weeks.


----------

